
The Linux Credit Card - robinhoodexe
https://www.linuxfoundation.org/offerings/linux-credit-card
======
empath75
I love Linux as much as the next sysadmin, but given how central it is to the
bottom lines of so many corporations, there's no way I'm going to donate to it
as an individual. Let the companies that profit from it fund it.

~~~
arielm
I think that's a pretty misguided statement. If you _can_ donate you should.
Imagine having to deal with any other platform...

The more people (and companies) donate the better we're all off IMO.

~~~
mjburgess
If he can donate to this, he can donate to everything. The "if can, should"
principle would have him exhausted of money on much more worthwhile charities
long before he'd get round to linux.

What he's saying is that linux is part of a sustainable economic system from
which companies profile, so that (now) it does not require individual
charitable contributions.

~~~
arielm
Fair point, but that's not what I meant exactly.

If he "wants to" \+ "can", then he should.

The argument was against "I can but why should I if companies will", which I
think misses the point of contribution. The more the better.

------
digi_owl
I always find it eyebrow raising to check the corporate membership list, and
see Suse sitting as Gold member while Red Hat is down in Silver.

~~~
boomboomsubban
Red Hat would rather use that ~$80,000 to hire another kernel developer, the
member ranks are just about political clout.

~~~
pekk
Because Red Hat never does anything that is about political clout?

~~~
boomboomsubban
No, they aren't donating more to the Linux foundation for political clout.

------
mgiannopoulos
>> A percentage of every purchase made on your Linux Foundation credit card
goes back to Linux Foundation <<

Would be nice if they actually mentioned what that percentage is exactly.

~~~
emilyfm
For affinity cards from this company (UMB/Cardpartner) it's typically 0.3%.

Source:
[https://www.owasp.org/images/0/08/CardPartner_Kit.pdf](https://www.owasp.org/images/0/08/CardPartner_Kit.pdf)

~~~
JamilD
0.3%?! It'd far more effective to get a 2% cash back rewards card like the
Double Cash, and donate the money to the Linux Foundation.

~~~
edraferi
Only if you actually remember to donate your rewards balance. Effortless
transactions are powerful.

~~~
bdcravens
Depending on your payroll provider, you may be able to automate this. (Gusto
used to make this easy, though they recently changed it so that each charity
has to be signed up with their backend provider. Not sure about other payroll
platforms.)

[https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.profil...](https://www.charitynavigator.org/index.cfm?bay=search.profile&ein=460503801)

------
markwaldron
Site isn't loading. Web Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20161201162722/https://www.linux...](https://web.archive.org/web/20161201162722/https://www.linuxfoundation.org/offerings/linux-
credit-card)

------
linuxkerneldev
Would be nice if we could find out what percentage of the total Linux
Foundations donations, payments from member companies and members actually go
to the people making useful contributions to Linux developers and related
technologies/tool developers, as opposed to "management retreats".

------
davedunkin
I had one of these 15 years ago. I got a "cute penguin" comment almost every
time I used it.

~~~
donretag
Same here. I believe it was via linuxstart.com

------
matt-tingen
Why not just get a card with 1.5% cash back or more and make a donation? The
Foundation would get more and it's tax deductible for the cardholder.

~~~
meesterdude
You certainly could, but the downside is they are decoupled. With this card,
every purchase is coupled with money going to the linux foundation.

It might be less than what you could earn/donate elsewhere, but it gives them
an additional source of recurring revenue that they can plan against.

------
feld
I used to have the FreeBSD version of this card. I never knew how much was
being donated, which was disappointing.

~~~
korzun
I'm holding out for a Docker card.

~~~
minitech
Why would you donate money to a business that, you know, sells products?

~~~
korzun
You don't think the Linux Foundation makes money? Heh. The secure BSD project
had hard time raising few thousands of dollars last year.

~~~
minitech
The Linux Foundation is a non-profit, for one, but I don’t see what a BSD
project having difficulty raising money has to do with donating to Docker.

------
meesterdude
I'm moving all my banking away from Wells Fargo because of their involvement
with the north dakota access pipeline, and this will be a great replacement
for my CC!

------
gravypod
Sadly I'm a student and haven't started a line of credit. I'd love to buy one
of these but I'd definetly not be allowed.

------
Jdam
If it just had no Tux on it.

[https://piss.io/how-tux-the-penguin-ruined-it-for-
linux-8b22...](https://piss.io/how-tux-the-penguin-ruined-it-for-
linux-8b221fe63387#.uv85jbl2i)

~~~
meesterdude
I like Tux and am glad its on the credit card; he's the Linux mascot and it
wouldn't be the same without him.

Also, that blog post is full of needless profanity and hate. If you wanted to
present some kind of reasoned argument against tux being on the card, that was
not it.

